# Input Wanted



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all, I've been working on a side project for a few months now. I've always wanted to own a camping trailer, but I hate how massive they are. (Space as well as weight) The pop ups are far too flimsy IMO and don't give me everything I would want. So my cousin and I decided to build our own. This seemed like a good place to get some feedback on what we've built, since our target market will be outdoorsmen, preppers.

http://www.condortrailers.com/

We're at the point now we're pretty satisfied with the results. We learned a ton and have a few ideas of things to improve on our next go around. We decided we are going to start trying to sell them in the next month or so.

Here's a quick list what we've put together: 33 in off-road tires (matching spare), "no axle" suspension system, 4 corner leveling jacks, bed-liner coating up to the fenders under and around the whole frame, automotive coating over the rest of the trailer, steel frame, aluminum doors and walls, 4 LED spot lights, LED lighting inside both sides, kitchenette with solar fridge, sink, water pump, hot water heater, 20 gallon tank, oven, stove, propane, storage side, fold away storage shelf, sleeping area, two (2) 100 watt solar panels, two (2) deep cell 12v batteries, 800 watt inverter, tongue box, 7 pin trailer connector probably some more things I can't remember right now.

Basically what I'd like to know:

What features does it not have that you would want? 
What first impressions do you have? 
Would you want to buy one? If not, why?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Some images.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

So I had a post all typed up with questions and feedback with suggestions.... but then I checked your website first and everything was answered and my suggestions were already incorporated. I really like the look of these. The only thing I could suggest would be having a window somewhere, possibly on the back of it? 
I love the off road tires and the clearance that you have worked into the design. It really could be something that could handle some back country roads. Good work.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of Side 2 with the sleeping compartment?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

There's some really cool similar products on the market now. What differentiates yours from the rest? Are you going to offer an expanded sleeping area attachment or covered awning attachment?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> Do you have any pictures of Side 2 with the sleeping compartment?


I'll take some today after work and post.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

gdog said:


> There's some really cool similar products on the market now. What differentiates yours from the rest? Are you going to offer an expanded sleeping area attachment or covered awning attachment?


Most of the similar products I've seen are either those mini teardrops, or the box styles that just lift. The benefit to ours is no setup for the kitchen, it's ready to go. All others I've seen require a lot setup once you get to camp. With ours, you drop the jacks and you're camping. Ours also has the fold down table (haven't seen that but I could be wrong). Our winged design I also feel sets it apart, the doors provide both shade and shelter while working or cooking at the trailer.

Yes, we've looked into offering an awning.

Thanks for the input and questions. Let me know if you have anything else.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the idea has potential. I think I eventually would like a small camp trailer, and something like that would work for what I have in mind. It seemed pricey at first, but I really don't know what a fair market price is for small camp trailers. If it can compete with others in the $$$ department, I think you'll find some buyers.

When I went to your website, I found myself wanting more pictures, more specs, dimensions, etc. Maybe I'm the only one, but I like to have a ton of details up front.

I think a short video would also be very good for your marketing.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

+1 for the video. Maybe one showing how easy it is to set up when you get to the campsite and how the different features work.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Both great suggestions. Video is in the works. We're planning on doing some nice professional photos in a week or so. Thanks fellas.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd agree with Clarq in that I wanted more information and more pictures. 

However, I'd be careful not to post too much information. Or at least nothing too specific. You've done a lot of hard work designing and thinking things through. You don't want someone poaching all your ideas and building one themselves.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> I'd agree with Clarq in that I wanted more information and more pictures.
> 
> However, I'd be careful not to post too much information. Or at least nothing too specific. You've done a lot of hard work designing and thinking things through. You don't want someone poaching all your ideas and building one themselves.


The minute you post up a website promoting/selling the item...its a bit too late to worry about someone poaching your ideas. You better have your ducks in a row prior to that. How do you expect someone to lay out +$12k and not have access to information on ALL features of the product? Build a better mouse trap...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

gdog, you may be right. I'm just saying, you can give more information without giving everything away. He's already posted a picture of the kitchen area and a few other things. So his general layout and ideas are out there. But there's no need to make it easy for others to clone his ideas. 

Case in point, a couple years ago I was looking to build a chicken coop/tractor. I was online getting ideas and there were a couple of people who were selling their plans. Some already had pretty detailed pictures and overall dimensions online. It was enough for someone who was really determined to figure out how to build it. But not everyone would have been able to do it hence the appeal of buying the plans. 

No doubt there are people who will lay out 12K even if you gave them complete plans and an instructional video of how to build it. There are also people who would try to reverse engineer it with just a couple of pictures just to save some money. The trick is trying to get the information flow to the point where more people see the benefit of paying for it and less are willing to try to build it themselves.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> gdog, you may be right.


I am.

They are not selling chicken coops, but highly fabricated travel trailers, which I suspect the majority of those willing to dish out +$12k will not have the means nor desire to build a DIY trailer in the garage. The quality and features alone, would provide a product far superior then what the home mechanic could piece together. There will be some, but if their target market is limited to only those who want to knock their product off to save $$...they have bigger problems then that. The concept is not original. I'm not bagging on the idea or product ..... I think its cool, but they are not first to market...so what separates this trailer from others? Price? Quality? Features? Patented design elements/functionality? Some really basic product marketing 101 principles at play here.

"Here's our brochure...but we can't show you the sleeping quarters...thats a surprise!"

......I'm being a smart ass...but the elements that make this product great or a great value is exactly what will make the product succeed and create a marketing advantage over their competitors.....


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I see your point there Will. But like Gdog said, it's a little more complicated than that luckily. Unless you are a pretty decent welder/fabricator, you couldn't even begin build one. We built the whole thing (including the base frame) by hand. 

Gdog to answer your question about competition. I believe our price is more than fair. The other big competitors in this space all start around 14-15k (with no kitchen components even installed, that's usually another 2k). We believe it's a manageable price point (a year down the road that could totally change).

Good points all around.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The OP asked for opinions. I gave one.

Glad to know who was right. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> The OP asked for opinions. I gave one.
> 
> Glad to know who was right. Thanks for clearing that up.


I appreciated the feedback. Thanks Will!


----------

